# Low pH



## 65galhex (Nov 5, 2008)

So my tank params read like this:
pH- 6.3
Ammo- Between 0 and .25
Nitrite- 0
Nitrate- 8

What is causing my pH to be so low. I have had a low pH problem for about the past 5 days. I have tried doing daily water changes and cleaning the gravel. I have also not added anything new to the tank in terms of decoration. Any help is appreciated. thanks guys.


----------



## Piranha Dan (Nov 11, 2007)

Did you test your source water?
6.3 isn't necessarily bad, but it is borderline. Below 6.0 your benificial bacteria can die off. A quick fix is to add baking soda to your tank till it reaches the desired PH (do this gradually to prevent stress to your fish).
I'm actually dealing with a situation sort of like this myself. You might want to read this thread:
http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.php?showtopic=184458


----------



## 65galhex (Nov 5, 2008)

Yeah thanks, I actually read that thread and I knew about the baking soda trick before, which I had done but I really dont want to keeo adding that to my tank..


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

Like said its not bad if you just left it be, but that beign said whats your gh and kh at if you have a test for it?


----------



## 65galhex (Nov 5, 2008)

I dont have a test kit for it but I really think it would be beneficial to get one. Its high on the list of things I need to buy


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

65galhex said:


> I dont have a test kit for it but I really think it would be beneficial to get one. Its high on the list of things I need to buy


 i would just look for a kh or mayby you could even bring a sample to a lfs and see if they can do it for you. It is probably your kh just isnt buffing the water enought so you will need baking soda or something. I know crushed coral in the filter will raise the ph too.


----------

